# Black Devil snails?



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Is it okay to put a Black Devil snail in the same tank with your betta fish?

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=black+devil+snail&view=detailv2&&id=ED601BC926A72949F054027E65EAF5EEE9A167A9&selectedIndex=3&ccid=C72Xuy3H&simid=608034277499732846&thid=OIP.M0bbd97bb2dc7ebb61cb01d836126656bo0

Does anyone happen to know how big they get, if they are a good choice, or would a different species snail would be better?

Thanks!

Hmm... just read that they eat Java Ferns. :???:

EDIT: I meant to post this thread in the Betta Fish Compatibility Forum. Sorry!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

They look cool, 
They will be fine with your betta.

*Text & photos: Frank Schäfer*


> *This attractive, about 6 cm long snail currently reached us from Thailand. It is a relative of the well known Malayian trumpet snail. In the wild this animal occurs in the lowest reaches of rivers on muddy bottoms and is thus very tolerant against salt. So it is possible to keep it in freshwater tanks as well as in brackish water aquaria. In contrast to the Malayan trumpet snail, which is a livebearing species, Faunus ater is an egglayer. The larvae can develop in marine environment only, so it is impossible that an unwanted proliferation occurs ian the tank. Males and females cannot be distinguished by external features. In nature, these snails feed probably on silt and mud. They do not work as algae-eaters, but need detritus and similar material for food.*


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

NickAu said:


> They look cool,
> They will be fine with your betta.


Thanks Nick! Would one black devil snail be okay in a 5 gallon tank with one betta, or would I need a bigger tank? Also, would I need to have live plants in my tank for the snail? Thanks!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

It will be fine, Just remember it needs * detritus and similar material for food.*


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

NickAu said:


> It will be fine, Just remember it needs * detritus and similar material for food.*


Right. But that should happen on its own due to my betta pooping, his uneaten food, and etc, correct? Will I need to add additional food or vegetation for the snail?


----------

